# Need advice on beginner cyclocross



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

Please help with advice. Thanks in advance. 

Great deal on the CX1 bike today. I am a beginner. What do you think, guyz? Is this a good bike? Or should I buy something else?

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_547466_-1___204038
Or should I spend little extra and go for this one?

2012 Fuji Cross 3.0 Cyclocross Bike - Road Bikes

Or this one?

Road Bikes | Cyclocross | Cross Bicycles by Motobecane USA | Motobecane Fantom CX Cyclocross | Save up to 60% off New bikes with full warranties


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Since I can't find your CX1 bike on the Nashbar website, I'll vote for the 10 speed Fuji with Tiagra from Perfomance, instead of the 9 speed Sora mix from Bikesdirect.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

How about starting off by telling us something about yourself - your cycling experiences, your intended uses (where you'll ride), goals, price range... then maybe we can offer some suggestions.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks. I will be using the bike mainly on limestone trails but will use it for some normal road use when going out with the bicycle. I will be probably going thrice a week on the trails which is about 7-8 miles. Sometimes, I will go for mud trails too. I am not looking at racing but just for regular exercise. Thanks.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you already have a road bike for size reference? At least with performance you are dealing with a local shop presence. I have a Fantom Cross Pro and love it. But I would go with one backed by a local store for a first bike.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

I just have a useless mountain bike, terrible to ride that.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

The bikes direct bike is either using old sora shifters or an old picture. I'd scratch that one personally. The performance fuji is a good deal but unless you are rather big or small will probably not fit. The nashbar bike is solid with current sora and an additional 20% off today. Not bad at a for the money but since you have no road bike experience for size and fitting be careful. I'd get sized and go with the fuji if it will work but honestly right now more research and a LBS visit is probably best.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks y'all. I have decided to go to the performance bike LBS store and check it out. They say they can ship the Fuji Cross in the correct size to the store. 

So, Are pedals to be bought seperate? They do not come with the bike? If they do not, can you recommend some cheap but good ones. Thanks.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Doesn't look like they come with them. Do you have clipless pedals for your MTB? If so I use SPD my commuter for walk ability and on my road as well so they are interchangeable. If you have SPD cleats already get another set. I have Shimano M530s on my CX bike and like them a lot. Can use street shoes Ok for short rides with the cage. have m520s on my road bike and like those for that purpose. 

If you don't have clipless pedal experience, I suggest taking things one step at a time. Get the LBS to throw on a cheat pair of platforms. They may even do it for free with some takeoffs they have lying around.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn it, the Blue Norcross SP bike is on sale for 799.99$ today after coupon at Nashbar but not in the size i want. arrgh! Looks like Fuji Cross it is if they can get the right size shipped to my local store.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thallikar said:


> Damn it, the Blue Norcross SP bike is on sale for 799.99$ today after coupon at Nashbar but not in the size i want. arrgh! Looks like Fuji Cross it is if they can get the right size shipped to my local store.


No real loss, IMO. It's better to go with the Fuji, get it assembled/ tuned and fitted to you at the store, then test ride it before committing to the purchase.

Re: the pedals, unless you know what you want, my advice is to go with platforms/ clips and straps till you do know. There's no reason to rush into the clipless arena.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

Checked out the Fuji at the store. Nice bike but it is 899$ and out of my budget range. I am thinking about the GT GTR CX 2.0 now or the nashbar cx-1


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

thallikar said:


> Checked out the Fuji at the store. Nice bike but it is 899$ and out of my budget range. I am thinking about the GT GTR CX 2.0 now or the nashbar cx-1


Is it not the same price as the one online? Did one of the frame sizes from online work that you can order with ship to store. If you are going online, think about BikesDirect.com. Their Motobecane line is knowm to have a very similar geo to Fuji bikes. I still suggest a LBS for your first bike. If you do order online I would at least have the LBS assemble, tune, and fit you. The little you spend will be far less than the wasted money of an unused bike because you don't like how it performs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thallikar said:


> Checked out the Fuji at the store. Nice bike but it is 899$ and out of my budget range. I am thinking about the GT GTR CX 2.0 now or the nashbar cx-1


I may be wrong, but there's a sense of urgency in your posts. I suggest taking things slow here, or you're apt to end up with a bike in your price range that doesn't fit. Then you're left with settling and riding it anyway or selling it and losing money. There's no 'great deal' in either scenario.

There are sales all the time. Test ride a few bikes while keeping an eye out for a sale on your favorites.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> I may be wrong, but there's a sense of urgency in your posts. I suggest taking things slow here, or you're apt to end up with a bike in your price range that doesn't fit. Then you're left with settling and riding it anyway or selling it and losing money. There's no 'great deal' in either scenario.
> 
> There are sales all the time. Test ride a few bikes while keeping an eye out for a sale on your favorites.


Thanks for the advice. I took it. Not sure how the ride would have been. Did not hurry into buying the GT GTR bike yesterday. I will wait and see. I have another month before it warms up and I start hitting the trails.


----------



## thallikar (Mar 27, 2013)

gte105u said:


> Is it not the same price as the one online? Did one of the frame sizes from online work that you can order with ship to store. If you are going online, think about BikesDirect.com. Their Motobecane line is knowm to have a very similar geo to Fuji bikes. I still suggest a LBS for your first bike. If you do order online I would at least have the LBS assemble, tune, and fit you. The little you spend will be far less than the wasted money of an unused bike because you don't like how it performs.


That price is only for the 50 (XS) and 60 (XL). Not in the 54 size that i was fitted for. price was 200$ higher. I am still looking at the performance bicycle's scattante DX350 for the first purchase but I am going to wait around and see. I rode the bike yesterday. Rode pretty good. No issues but since it is my first, i have no comparison to other bikes.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

*Just an idea

*You have quite sometime now before summer. I would suggest that you find a nice used steel framed bike on your local craigslist. Test ride it first for fit and operational assessment. If the frame is old and shows more than just a few blemishes, then have it powder coat painted. Next, join your local bicycle co-op and perform either desired repairs or upgrades, as time and necessity permits. If you like, you could even replace practically every component on this "new" bike in time. By this time next year, you could really have a practically "new" bike for real! All done under the guidance of veteran bicycle mechanics at the co-op. I would suggest that you only install quality components of Tiagra/Deore caliber or better. At the end of the day, you'll become somewhat of a bicycle mechanic yourself!

* Some of the older MTB frames would be just perfect for such a project

It's just an idea, my friend :thumbsup:

MTB = Mountain Bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thallikar said:


> Thanks for the advice. I took it.
> 
> I have another month before it warms up...


I'm glad. You might be surprised at the number of folks posting of a 'great deal' that'll only last a day or two. Not faulting them, because I fully understand the emotional aspect to a bike purchase, but (as you mentioned), the bikes you're riding feel ok, but because you're new to this, there's no baseline for comparison. 

That's where test riding a number of bikes can be of help - and that takes some time. I suggest using part of this next month to do so. Then you'll know better what fits/ feels right.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

My gems of wisdom:

Don't be too focused on a sale or a deal. Sure, stay aware of any but don't let that be the driver. If you do you may buy something that isn't good for you or pass up something that is.

If you buy on line you won't get a chance to find out how it feels to ride. Kind of goes back to the whole "good deal" thing. 

If you buy on line don't forget some of the hard costs - LBS assembly and quick tune (around $75), LBS basic tune - you will probably need to get the bike tuned again after you ride it (around $60), LBS discount on a fitting (around $30). So add those costs to any online bike. It'll still probably come out less expensive though.

Good luck and have fun with whatever you decide.


----------

